# Medium Jackson Zen



## newman (Jan 22, 2021)

This boat has about 60 days on it. There is no oil canning and there are the normal scratches on it. The outfitting is in great shape and there are float bags included. This is a great boat for beginners and is easy to roll, but it will also handle whatever whitewater you can paddle it down. I live in Basalt but will be heading to Denver early February. Please contact me if you are interested.
Specs
Length: 8' 11.5"
Width: 26.5"
Cockpit: 34.5" x 20.5"
Volume: 86 Gallons
Max Weight Limit: 210
weight: 44.5 lbs

Details

A speedy creek boat that any paddler can handle with confidence
Race-inspired hull slips through rapids quickly and efficiently
Long profile wants to stay afloat even in whitewater
Uni-shock bulkhead prevents ankle-jarring impacts on rocks
Composite reinforced hull can withstand rocky encounters
Unique webbing loops offer a comfortable way to carry the kayak
Comes with screwed in Go Pro mounts so you're ready to film
Contact: 720-two33-4five 79
Cost: $700


----------

